

Just Ship It - tbergeron
http://brainpad.org/Talks/2012/10/03/just-ship-it/

======
MatthewPhillips
The caveat to this is if your software will be in an App Store, initial bad
reviews can effectively kill the product.

~~~
tbergeron
That is the real only enemy and this case, and one that I myself fear. That is
why you must back yourself up with a good blog with announcements and an goal
descriptive product page (showing the user/client which way we're heading and
what's the vision).

A good vision description (sales pitch) can sell almost anything.

Thanks for reading by the way!

